# B&W vs BOSE SPEAKER



## iPhone4G

Hey Guys.. I was planning to buy some speaker for my IPHONE 3GS and please give me advice.. *WHICH ONE I SHOULD BUY..?*

[size=medium]Which One is better for *IPHONE 3GS SPEAKER..?*[/size]

*B&W ZEPPELIN*

*OR*

*BOSE SOUND DOCK 10 *

*[size=small]=================================================[/size]*

 And which one is better for my [size=medium]MACBOOK SPEAKER..?[/size] 

*BOSE COMPUTER MUSIC MONITOR*

 [size=small]OR[/size]

*B&W MM-1 COMPUTER SPEAKER*


*[size=small]=================================================[/size]*


----------



## iPhone4G

Help Me


----------



## LingLing1337

For the macbook speaker, get the B&W. For the iPhone speaker, they are both horrible. The $600 Zeppelin sounds (quite a bit) worse than $100 speakers.


----------



## muad

I wouldn't get either personally. There's way better speakers out there for the same price. Ordinarily I would recommend B&W but the zeppelin has some reliability issues and it sounds like garbage.... google it.

 Get swan or audioengine if you don't want seperates. Also the audioengines have a dock....


----------



## iPhone4G

So you're saying for macbook i should buy b&w speaker.. Can you tell me what speaker should i buy for iphone?


----------



## Currawong

They are all grossly over-priced. For the B&W money you could set up a small hi-fi system that would completely blow away anything you buy in an Apple store.

 There is a small tube-powered iPod dock rig with speakers going under a few different names (Fatman in the UK) that would be my first choice if you wanted something simple. If you can't find a kit for it with speakers, something like Paradigm Atoms would do the trick.


----------



## Uncle Erik

What? No vehement hatred of Bose yet?

 Bose is awful, overpriced junk. They do, however, have an awe-inspiring marketing campaign. Run a few Google searches for "Bose sucks" if you want to know why you shouldn't buy anything Bose.

 B&W isn't as bad, but they're nothing special.

 My recommendation is to skip the self-powered stuff altogether. Get a used receiver if you don't already have one. Then add decent quality passive speakers.

 I think PSB offersgood value and the Magnepan MMG is a classic. Go nose around Audiogon to see if there are any good local deals on used speakers. You might be able to find good speakers on Craigslist, as well.


----------



## koven

Like people have said, both brands are overpriced.


----------



## skyline889

I really doubt someone who is shopping for a compact all-in-one solution is really cross-shopping with a full size Maggy set-up. No all-in-one solution will sound great comparatively but it depends on what the constraints are. The Fatman dock/amp that's listed above paired with a pair of Atoms or ELT525s would be a great mini set-up.


----------



## IPodPJ

Get a pair of active monitors for your Mac. M-Audio makes nice ones.


----------



## muad

I really like the Fatman idea, Pair those up with the paradigm mini monitors (not atom!) or PSB alpha B1 and you'll be very happy. The 2 speakers I just mentioned seem to be the most unanimously well reviewed budget HIFI speakers I found in all of my research lately. If you are strapped for space then active monitors are the way to go. In which case the excellent sounding Audioengine A5's have a usb dock for you phone or mp3 player....

 Oh and be careful with the av123 speakers. That company has been acting kinda weird lately... from what Ive read.


----------



## anetode

Try something simple, like Onkyo DS-A3 - Remote Interactive Dock for iPod | Model Information | Onkyo USA Home Theater Products, or if you want a complex solution that will handle both iphone and macbook, Tuner - Wi-Fi / Ethernet Radio Tuner [GDI-IRDT200] - $219.99 :.

 Couple that with a set of self-powered speakers, like:

Audioengine - Upgrade your music

 or

BEHRINGER: B2031A

 or

M-AUDIO - Studiophile AV 40 - Desktop Speaker System

 ...and you'll get better sound for your money.


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *muad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really like the Fatman idea, Pair those up with the paradigm mini monitors (not atom!) or PSB alpha B1 and you'll be very happy. The 2 speakers I just mentioned seem to be the most unanimously well reviewed budget HIFI speakers I found in all of my research lately. If you are strapped for space then active monitors are the way to go. In which case the excellent sounding Audioengine A5's have a usb dock for you phone or mp3 player....

 Oh and be careful with the av123 speakers. That company has been acting kinda weird lately... from what Ive read._

 

I was referencing the used market, guess I should have mentioned that. The original Atoms, which you can still find used, were great little speakers. The new ones, yeah not so much, but the older ones are usually easier to find used anyways. 

 As for the ELT525s, the owner of AV123, Mark Schifter, was indicted on several counts of fraud. Buying used, this shouldn't have much effect as if they're working when you buy them, it'll be unlikely that they'll need warranty repair (Though AV123 is of course still running currently). And for the price they go used $160-170, they're a steal.


----------



## iPhone4G

Can someone tell me a hifi high quality speaker for iPhone 3GS..? With Balance Sound, and pure sound..? Since bose and B&W is a junk.. I've search it in google.. B&W and bose is junk.. ahaha.. Can someone give me example..? 
 I want a dock high quality speaker, fits with iPhone 3GS and fits with iPod Touch 2nd Gen..! For iPhone speaker, I was planning to put budget around 400$-800$.. Since my speaker take a bath with coke.. I meant my coke get into the speaker, and the speaker wont work.. and the guarantee is expired 5 month ago..

 And can someone tell me a high quality speaker for macbook pro..? I dont want a big speaker, cause its only for a laptop afterall.. I just want a high quality speaker, with balance sound and pure sound.. Good for Watching DVD, Playing games, and listening to rock music..! I dont want a speaker with many content.. Like This one  , its very complicated. I just want A high quality Hi-Fi Computer speaker.. budget around 400$-800$ too..Since my last speaker was broken on the second day the guarantee expired.. 

 Can anyone tell me..? thx


----------



## muad

Audioengine - Upgrade your music

 and buy a remote dock for it


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iPhone4G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can someone tell me a hifi high quality speaker for iPhone 3GS..? With Balance Sound, and pure sound..? Since bose and B&W is a junk.. I've search it in google.. B&W and bose is junk.. ahaha.. Can someone give me example..? 
 I want a dock high quality speaker, fits with iPhone 3GS and fits with iPod Touch 2nd Gen..! For iPhone speaker, I was planning to put budget around 400$-800$.. Since my speaker take a bath with coke.. I meant my coke get into the speaker, and the speaker wont work.. and the guarantee is expired 5 month ago..

 And can someone tell me a high quality speaker for macbook pro..? I dont want a big speaker, cause its only for a laptop afterall.. I just want a high quality speaker, with balance sound and pure sound.. Good for Watching DVD, Playing games, and listening to rock music..! I dont want a speaker with many content.. Like This one  , its very complicated. I just want A high quality Hi-Fi Computer speaker.. budget around 400$-800$ too..Since my last speaker was broken on the second day the guarantee expired.. 

 Can anyone tell me..? thx_

 

Did you actually read anything we posted above?!? We have told you already. Read! research!


----------



## koven

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iPhone4G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can someone tell me a hifi high quality speaker for iPhone 3GS..? With Balance Sound, and pure sound..? Since bose and B&W is a junk.. I've search it in google.. B&W and bose is junk.. ahaha.. Can someone give me example..? 
 I want a dock high quality speaker, fits with iPhone 3GS and fits with iPod Touch 2nd Gen..! For iPhone speaker, I was planning to put budget around 400$-800$.. Since my speaker take a bath with coke.. I meant my coke get into the speaker, and the speaker wont work.. and the guarantee is expired 5 month ago..

 And can someone tell me a high quality speaker for macbook pro..? I dont want a big speaker, cause its only for a laptop afterall.. I just want a high quality speaker, with balance sound and pure sound.. Good for Watching DVD, Playing games, and listening to rock music..! I dont want a speaker with many content.. Like This one  , its very complicated. I just want A high quality Hi-Fi Computer speaker.. budget around 400$-800$ too..Since my last speaker was broken on the second day the guarantee expired.. 

 Can anyone tell me..? thx_

 

LOL what?


----------

